

Xiaomi Mi-Two Android Jelly Bean Smartphone Announced In China - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/xiaomi-mi-two-android-smartphone-to-go-on-sale-in-china-only-for-315/

======
Jerry619
The battery and the Android OS version are the best deals. Wished if they
could supply outside of China as well :(

